
Ask HN: What's the most expensive physical item that can be bought online? - rabidrat
- There has to be a URL to a webpage indicating that a particular item (not a quantity or bundle) is for sale, along with a specific price.<p>- You have to be able to add it to a shopping cart and checkout with payment by cc or wire transfer.<p>- You take delivery and physical possession of the actual item, and that is the end of the transaction.<p>- Must not require any interaction with a salesperson, no extra contracts that need to be signed, etc<p>- No equities, real estate, or intangibles.<p>- Must be multiple available (no one-of-a-kind items, no bay, etc).  Enough for anyone in this thread who can afford one to be able to get their own.<p>- No simple pricetag mistakes.<p>- The price can be in any currency but should be converted to USD in the comment.<p>- Must be able to order in the U.S.<p>- Extra credit if they accept bitcoin or international orders.<p>This rules out all of the entries on the &quot;most expensive things ever purchased online&quot; lists and everything else that comes up from a cursory search.<p>The best I&#x27;ve found so far is a 1 kilo gold bar: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jmbullion.com&#x2F;gold&#x2F;gold-bars&#x2F; for $40k
======
Someone
There is a Sony television (FWD100Z9D, 100 inch) that, for reasons I do not
understand, sells for $50.000+ ($55,372.49 at
[https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1294133-REG/sony_fwd1...](https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1294133-REG/sony_fwd100z9d_100_uhd_hdr.html))

I won't try, but I think googling for a NAS with terabytes of SSD (or maybe,
even RAM) could give a good contender, too.

------
Someone
BMW sells online
(example:'[http://www.bmw.co.uk/vc/ncc/xhtml/start/startWithModelSelect...](http://www.bmw.co.uk/vc/ncc/xhtml/start/startWithModelSelection.faces?productType=1&brand=BM&market=GB&country=GB&locale=en_GB)),
and has more expensive cars.

I'm not sure they sell in the USA, though.

------
chha
Didn't spend a lot of time on this, but most expensive I could think of was
this PoE card which could be yours for a measly $50.000 USD:
[https://www.amazon.com/NETWORKS-BlackDiamond-1000BASE-T-
opti...](https://www.amazon.com/NETWORKS-BlackDiamond-1000BASE-T-
optional-41517/dp/B00FMNIV56/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1488447527&sr=1-1&keywords=monitor)

------
i0nutzb
Oh, that's easy. Just take a look at camera (tele) lenses:
[https://pixsy.com/most-expensive-camera-lenses-ever/](https://pixsy.com/most-
expensive-camera-lenses-ever/)

~~~
detaro
1\. Is a custom job

4\. and 5. are cheaper than OPs gold bar example

2\. likely was never regularly sold online, and if it were newer it would be
similar to 3.

3\. might qualify, depending on how the ordering process actually went -> back
when it was available I've seen it in camera sellers catalogues, but it was
made only when somebody ordered one, so it quite likely wasn't just shipped
out without any extra process.

